# red hot chili peppers sue over "californication"



## kimmy (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Musi...ref=newssearch

okay, so maybe he did see "californicate" on a bumper sticker...but tell me, how did he come up with the character dani california? i'm actually kind of stoked to see how this suit unfolds.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Musi...ref=newssearch

okay, so maybe he did see "californicate" on a bumper sticker...but tell me, how did he come up with the character dani california? i'm actually kind of stoked to see how this suit unfolds.




_

 

Dani California is a character in RHCP's songs, refferenced in Californication:
A teenage bride 
With a baby inside
Getting high on information

And as "Dani the girl" in the song By The Way by RHCP. 

The song Dani California is about her hard fast life and her death.


Wiki is love


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 23, 2007)

What a bunch of bs. I can't believe they ripped of  RHCP like that. I could maybeeeee understand just naming the show 'californication' but THEN naming one of the characters 'Dani California'. I mean wtf.. they were totally biting their style.. intentionally... trying to leech off the chili peppers to have a hit show.... they definetely owe them royalty money


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 29, 2007)

I was shocked to hear they didn't get permission. I always assumed they did.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Dani California is a character in RHCP's songs, refferenced in Californication:
A teenage bride 
With a baby inside
Getting high on information

And as "Dani the girl" in the song By The Way by RHCP. 

The song Dani California is about her hard fast life and her death.


Wiki is love_

 
i know, that's what i'm saying...how are they going to defend using the name dani california? dani has been a constant in rhcp's songs for quite a few years. she hasn't had "california" attached to her until stadium arcadium...but still. it's easy for them to defend "californication" with the bumper sticker...but dani california?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 30, 2007)

I think it's stupid that people get so worked up about this crap. I mean honestly Its a name.. People are way too "sue crazy"


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2007)

They really should not be suing over the word "Californication," considering they're likely not the first people to ever make the connection between "fornia" and "fornicate."

As far as that character, it sounds more like they felt the reference was relevant, considering the name of the show. They should probably have run it by the band first, but honestly, does every show run every reference by the source first?


----------

